# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  3d графика унифицированной архитектуры

## radio666

Давайте обсудим здесь новое поколение 3D графики...
- новое железо - Unified Streaming Processors 
- новый программный интерфейс - DirectX 10

----------


## radio666

Первое новшество заключается в унификации шейдерной архитектуры - это когда конвейеры GPU перестают иметь собственные специализированные профили (вершинный, пиксельный, геометрический шейдеры) и могут выполнять любую функцию..., в том числе пока недокументированную, т.к. каждый конвейер теперь состоит из множества простых потоковых процессоров, каждый из которых из которых, в свою очередь, способен динамически переназначаться для обработки вершинных, пиксельных, геометрических или физических операций - всё равно!
Впервые, "программируемые шейдеры/конвееры" были применены в графических чипах серии X1000 от ATi, позже эту идею реализовали инженеры nVidia в своём чипе серии 8800.

Что это даёт? Очень просто! Основным, из очевидных, плюсом такой архитектуры является высокая сбалансированность загрузки GPU. Теперь все присутствующие в видеочипе конверы могут заняться просчетом геометрии или, если потребуется, могут все переключиться на просчет пиксельных задачь, только не подумайте что "переключение" происходит жестко : ) - ресурсы автоматом распределяются в нужном соотношении.

Ещё одним плюсом можно считать то, что унифицированная шейдерная архитектура также эффективна при работе с OpenGL и DirectX ранних версий, поскольку изначально не закладывается никаких ограничений по использованию унифицированных шейдеров для обработки пиксельных и вершинных шейдеров с любой моделью API. На то они и унифицированные, чтобы всё уметь! : )

----------


## radio666

таааак.... стоп... уже слышу вопросы : ) 

Давайте разберёмся во всём по-порядку... : )
Самую подробную информацию вы легко получите с помощью Яndex'а..., но я вам порекомендую обратиться сразу к статье Direct3D 10: преимущества нового стандарта

Краткие выдержки из которой приведу здесь...

*Что такое DirectX*
DirectX - это интерфейс прикладного программирования (API). В стандарт DirectX входят разные API, отвечающие за различные медийные функции:
Устройства ввода
*DirectInput* - API для устройств ввода, включая клавиатуры, мыши, джойстики, гейм-пады и устройства с силовой отдачей.
Звук
*DirectSound* - Низкоуровневый аппаратный API, который служит интерфейсом между приложениями и звуковой картой. Через этот API можно управлять аппаратными буферами, громкостью, высотой тона и позиционированием отдельных звуков.
*DirectMusic* - Высокоуровневый API, способный смешивать множество звуков. Он может воспроизводить MIDI, а также различные звуки с индивидуальными уровнями громкости и другими параметрами.
Видео
*Direct3D* - API, благодаря которому на вашем экране появляется изображение. Это низкоуровневый интерфейс, который позволяет обрабатывать 3D-объекты с помощью аппаратных ускорителей (видеокарт).
*DirectDraw* - API отвечавший ранее за обработку 2D, но в текущей версии обработка 2D-функций была перенесена в Direct3D.

...ещё вопросыИ? : ) ...задавайте их прямо сейчас! Будем вместе искать ответы!

----------


## Ice

nVidia выпустила SDK для G80-теперь GPU может обсчитывать не только видео!

----------

